# [Review] Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A



## Octobit (18. Januar 2015)

*[size=+2]Review zum[/size]



[size=+3]Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A[/size]
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






[size=+2]*Inhaltsverzeichnis*[/size]
[size=+1]*
Vorwort
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Montage
Leistung
Lautstärke
Vergleich mit der ersten Auflage
Fazit
[/size]*

*[size=+2]Vorwort[/size]*

Herzlich willkommen zu meinem ersten Lesertest! Auf den Prüfstand begibt sich bei mir der Thermalright Macho 120 in der Rev. A Version. Ob die geschrumpfte Version des "normalen Machos" dem Namen noch gerecht wird und wie er sich im Vergleich mit seinem direkten Vorgänger schlägt, erfahrt ihr im folgenden Test. Doch zuerst möchte ich bei PCGH für die Auswahl und bei der PC-Cooling GmbH für die Bereitstellung des Samples bedanken.



zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*[size=+2]Verpackung und Lieferumfang[/size]*

Die Außenverpackung ist wie auch schon beim Vorgänger in neongrün-schwarz gehalten. Auf der Vorder- und Rückseite sind jeweils ein Produktbild, der Name und die Auszeichnungen des Machos zu sehen. Viel geändert hat sich hierbei zum Vorgänger nicht. Lediglich ist ein anderer Blickwinkel auf den Kühler zu sehen, die Features auf den beiden Seitenteilen wurden mit Zeichnungen versehen und die Tabelle mit den Produktdaten wurde vergrößert und gedreht. Auch das Firmenlogo inklusive "Thermalright"-Schriftzug hat es jetzt selbstbewusst größer und zentriert oben auf die Vorder- und Rückseite geschafft.
Insgesamt gefällt mir die neue Verpackung besser, da insbesondere die Seiten mit den Piktogrammen und der größeren Schrift freundlicher wirken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider war der Karton bei mir schon an der Oberseite etwas eingedrückt und mit Staub bedeckt. Letzterer ließ sich zwar einfach mit einem feuchten Tuch entfernen, trübte aber den Ersteindruck. Ich gehe hierbei jedoch von einem Einzelfall aus und werde dies nicht weiter betrachten.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Karton selber kommt zuerst ein kleinerer weißer Karton mit dem "Assembly-Package" zum Vorschein. Hierin befinden sich sehr ordentlich in einzelne Tüten sortiert Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben für AMD und Intel sowie das restliche Befestigungsmaterial.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine weitere Pappschicht muss noch entfernt werden um den Kühler selber freizulegen. Zusätzlich befinden sich in dieser Ebene noch die Bedienungsanleitung, der 120mm PWM-Lüfter und der mitgelieferte extra lange, magnetische Schraubendreher.

 Die Bedienungsanleitung ist mehrsprachig verfasst (Englisch, Deutsch und Chinesisch) und sehr gut bebildert. Die Montage ist kleinschrittig für die verschiedenen unterstützen Sockel gehalten und gestaltet so den Einbau auch für Laien einfach und sicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls überarbeitet wurde der schwarz-weiße Lüfter. Dieser ist nun mit der Typenbezeichnung TY-121BW versehen und läuft mit 0,21 A (alte Version: TR-12025-BW, 0,20 A). Äußerlich hat sich aber wenig getan. So sind nun alle Kabel schwarz und als Flachbandkabel mit einem schwarzen 4Pin-Konnektor versehen im Vergleich zum vorherigen schwarz gesleevten Kabel mit weißem Konnektor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kühlblock an sich ist quaderförmig aus 30 Lamellen aufgebaut und von fünf Heatpipes durchzogen. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger sind die Heatpipes nun vernickelt und die oberste Lamelle ist schwarz eloxiert. Dies verleiht dem Kühler ein edleres Auftreten. Die Größe des Kühlkörpers hat sich nicht verändert und beträgt weiterhin 120x130x150 mm (LxBxH).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einzelnen Lamellen sind dabei mit kleinen Löchern und Finnen versehen. Diese sollen sich positiv auf die Wärmeabführung durch Verwirbelung und erhöhtem Luftaustausch zwischen den einzelnen Schichten auswirken. Untereinander sind die Lamellen nur gesteckt und nicht verlötet, trotzdem sitzen diese stabil an ihrem Platz. Zudem sind sie wie der gesamte Kühler ordentlich entgratet und bergen somit kein Risiko mehr für Schnittverletzungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatte ist ebenfalls vernickelt und mit den fünf Heatpipes verlötet. Auf sogenannten "Direct Touch" der Heatpipes wurde dabei aber verzichtet. Zu erkennen ist jedoch, dass die beiden Hälften nicht ganz bündig abschließen, sodass eine kleine Kante von unter einem Millimeter entsteht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt ist also folgendes im Lieferumfang enthalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*[size=+2]Montage[/size]*

Die Montage ist im Vergleich zum Vorgänger nun ohne Backplate vorgesehen und wurde somit auf Kosten der Stabilität etwas vereinfacht. Eine merkliche Veränderung der Stabilität konnte aber nicht festgestellt werden. Möglich ist die Montage dabei auf allen gängigen Sockeln (775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1, FM2). 
Das Grundprinzip ist hier bei allen Sockeln gleich:
Zunächst werden durch das Mainboard Schrauben gesteckt und auf der Sockelseite mit Rändelschrauben verschraubt. Auf diese wird dann mit weiteren Schrauben der Montagerahmen befestigt. Nun kann der Kühlkörper an sich aufgesetzt werden und mit der Befestigungsplatte fixiert werden. Dazu wird mit dem langen Schraubendreher eine Schraube durch das Loch im Kühlkörper geführt und eine kann einfach vor dem Kühler verschraubt werden. Damit ist leider keine Montage mit befestigten Lüfter möglich. Dieser wird jedoch nur noch mit den Halteklammern schnell fixiert. Bei mir ist aber direkt der erste PCIe x1 Slot belegt, sodass ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl von Nöten war um die linke Klammer zu befestigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die RAM-Kompatibilität ist zufriedenstellend. Durch die Lüfterklammern hat die Lüfterposition eine gewisse Toleranz nach oben und unten. Dies ermöglichte bei mir, wenn auch nur knapp auch die Belegung des ersten RAM-Slots. Für RAM-Riegel mit großen Kühlkörpern steht der erste Slot allerdings nicht zur Verfügung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt ist die Montage jedoch einfach und schnell zu bewältigen und der Macho bleibt sicher an seinem Platz.



zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*[size=+2]Leistung[/size]*

Kommen wir nun zu der wichtigsten Eigenschaft des Machos: Der Kühlleistung. Platznehmen darf der Kühler dabei in meinem Fractal Design Define R4 und ist dabei hinten und seitlich noch von je einem Gehäuselüfter umgeben. Die weiteren Eigenschaften meines Testsystems seht ihr in der folgenden Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei erscheint mir das System als durchaus passend, da der Macho 120 vor allem als "Silent"-Kühler der "Value"-Serie beworben wird. Ob er diesen Ansprüchen gerecht wird oder sogar noch Luft nach oben frei ist habe ich in drei Szenarien untersucht. Als Testkadidaten wurden der Macho 120 in der Rev. A getestet mit der beigelegten Wärmeleitpaste und mit der Arctic MX-2. Zusätzlich kam auch der der "Ur"-Macho 120 auf den Prüfstand mit der MX-2. Die Temperaturen wurden dabei nach etwa 10 Minuten als konstant angesehen und als Mittelwert abgelesen. Ausgelesen wurden diese mit CoreTemp 1.0 RC6, die Lüfterdrehzahl wurde in Speedfan V4.50 abgelesen. Da beide Kühler PWM-Lüfter besitzen und diese im Normalfall nach Temperatur geregelt werden, habe ich die Geschwindigkeiten auf das Minimum, 50% und 100% festgesetzt um eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten. Anzumerken sei, dass sich die Regelbereiche der Lüfter unterscheiden (Rev. A drehte im Minimum langsamer und im Maximum, bei 50 % ergaben sich etwa gleiche Drehzahlen; mehr dazu unter Lautstärke). Zudem habe ich die Messwerte jeweils als Temperaturdifferenz Delta T zur Raumtemperatur aufgetragen. Diese lag in meinen Tests zwischen 20 und 21 °C.  

Mein erster Test überprüfte die Temperaturen im Idle Betrieb. Geöffnet waren lediglich die Gigabyte App zur Drehzahleinstellung, CoreTemp und Speedfan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Messwerte liegen hier in einer Temperaturspanne von etwa 1,5 °C. Die erhöhte Lüfterdrehzahl bringt also im Idle-Betrieb fast gar nichts. Mit einer Temperaturerhöhung von 5 - 7 °C liegen alle Messwerte erfreulich niedrig, sodass mit ruhigem Gewissen die Minimaldrehzahl angelegt werden kann. 
Die Leistungsfähigkeit der einzelnen Varianten möchte ich hier noch nicht beurteilen, da bei diesen geringen Differenzen die Messfehler relativ groß sind und die Werte nicht belastbar sind. Dies ist insbesondere bei der Rev. A mit der Chillfaktor WLP zu sehen, bei der die Temperatur bei 50 % Drehzahl kleiner ist als bei voller Drehzahl.

Als zweites mussten sich die Kühler in einer Alltagssituation beweisen. Um hier trotzdem einen größtmöglichen Anspruch für die Kühler zu erzeugen wählte ich Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm im aktuellen Patch aus und spielte wieder etwa 10 Minuten. Um vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten wählte ich eine Arena-Map, auf der ich gegen KIs verschiedene Einheiten spawnen und kämpfen lassen konnte. Die Anzahl der Einheiten betrug dabei etwa 800 pro Kampf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt gesehen liegen alle Temperaturen immer noch sehr nah beieinander, lediglich die erste Version des Machos steht bei Maximaldrehzahl mit etwa 22 °C Temperaturunterschied besser dar. Trotzdem brauchen sich auch alle anderen Werte nicht verstecken, mit einer Temperaturdifferenz von immer noch unter 30 °C und daraus einer Realtemperatur von unter 50°C bei jeder Drehzahl und WLP blieb mein Xeon noch erfreulich kühl. In Anbetracht der immer noch geringen Temperaturen besteht keine Notwendigkeit den Lüfter bei maximaler Drehzahl unter Normallast zu betreiben. Selbst auf niedrigster Stufe kühlen beide Machos noch so gut, dass ich keinen Grund sehe, den Lüfter überhaupt aufdrehen zu lassen im Spielebetrieb.

Als Härtetest darf zum Schluss Prime95 Small FFTs herhalten, um größtmögliche Hitze aus der CPU zu kitzeln und die Testkandidaten ordentlich zum Schwitzen zu bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist auch gelungen, denn bei minimaler Drehzahl scheitern alle getesten Kühler/WLP Kombinationen auf niedrigster Drehzahl. Bei 80 °C auf einem Kern übernahm das Board selbst wieder die Steuerung in die Hand und kühlte die CPU unerbittlich mit Maximaldrehzahl runter. Hervorzuheben ist hierbei trotzdem der Macho Rev. A mit MX-2, da er zum erreichen der kritischen Temperatur wesentlich länger benötigte und die Kerne im Durchschnitt noch kälter waren beim Übertreten der 80 °C-Marke eines Kerns (ca. drei Minuten statt etwa eine Minute).
Erfreulicherweise blieben die Temperaturen schon bei 50 % im noch akzeptablen Bereich von etwa 74 °C. Bei maximaler Drehzahl ließ sich dies nur um etwa 2 °C unterbieten. Das beste Ergebnis lieferte hierbei wieder die Rev. A mit MX-2.



zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*[size=+2]Lautstärke[/size]*

Doch was nützt die beste Kühlleistung, wenn diese mit einer unglaublich hohen Lautstärke erreicht wird? Daher habe ich die Lautstärke beider Lüfter gemessen. Zum Einsatz kam hierbei die App "Sound Meter", ausgeführt auf meinem OnePlus One. Da dies kein geeichtes Messgerät ist, habe ich wiederum nur Differenzen angegeben.  Das Handy lag dabei auf dem Netzteil. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werte sind vor allem auch noch bei 50 %, wo die Kühlleistung wie oben gesehen  vollkommen ausreichend ist, erfreulich niedrig. So konnte ich keinen (Rev. A) bzw nur einen minimalen Unterschied feststellen.
Bei maximaler Drehzahl ergab sich eine Differenz von 10 (Rev. A) bzw. 11 dB.
Subjektiv kann ich zwischen den Lüftern keinen Unterschied ausmachen. Bis 30 % kann ich sie aus meinem Gehäuse nicht heraushören und arbeiten für mich somit lautlos. Bei 40 % kann man bei sonstiger Stille und Konzentration auf das Lüftergeräusch ganz leise ein Rauschen hören. Ein Rauschen ist im stillen Raum bei 50 und 60 % einfach wahrzunehmen. Ab 70 % ist das Luftrauschen dann deutlich zuhören.
Läuft nebenbei Musik in Zimmerlautstärke ist der Lüfter selbst auf 100 % nur bei gezieltem Hinhören wahrnehmbar.
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt sind mir störende Lagergeräusche aufgefallen.



zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*[size=+2]Vergleich mit der ersten Auflage[/size]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Rev. A hat vor Allem optische Änderungen erhalten. Bis auf die eloxierte oberste Lamelle und die vernickelten Heatpipes gleichen sich die Kühler.
Der neue Lüfter weißt einen besseren Regelbereich auf und ergibt zumindest mit meinen Möglichkeiten minimal weniger Laute von sich. Subjektiv konnte ich dies jedoch nicht feststellen. Persönlich empfinde ich das neue Flachbandlüfterkabel als einen Rückschritt, da gesleevte Kabel mir hochwertiger erscheinen. Positiv ist aber die gestiegene Länge von etwa 30 auf 50 cm.
Die Montage gestaltet sich dank fehlender Backplate noch einfacher. Einen Nachteil auf die Stabilität konnte ich nicht ausmachen, auch wenn ich den Gedanken an eine stabilisierende Backplate beruhigend finde.



zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*[size=+2]Fazit[/size]*

Hat Thermalright mit dem neuaufgelegtem Macho 120 die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Gehäuse mit normalem Platzangebot erschaffen? Nun, nicht ganz.
Während die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung im Normalbetrieb sehr gut ist, offenbaren sich vor allem in extremen Fällen leichte Schwächen. Da der  Macho aber nicht den Anspruch erhebt, ein High-End Kühler für Übertakter zu sein, lässt sich hieraus kein Strick drehen.
Besonders beeindruckt hat mich die Kühlleistung bei halber Maximaldrehzahl. Das Konzept von Thermalright mit großem Lamellenabstand für eine hohe Kühlleistung bei geringen Drehzahlen zu sorgen scheint also aufgegangen zu sein. Die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste erfüllt voll und ganz ihren Zweck und liegt im Test in etwa gleichauf mit der Referenz Arctic MX-2.
Ohne Mängel ist die Kompatibilität des Kühlers, der sich auf alle gängigen Sockel befestigen lässt und den passenden Schraubendreher gleich mitbringt.
Den Preis von knapp 34 € empfinde ich als fair und attestiere damit ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Der Vorgänger ist mit momentanen knapp 35 € sogar leicht teurer.
Insgesamt kann ich also eine klare Kaufempfehlung für den Thermlaright Macho 120 Rev. A aussprechen.





zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

Falls ich noch etwas für euch testen soll, schreibt mir einfach. Ich werde dann versuchen die gewünschten Daten bestmöglich nachzureichen. Ebenso willkommen ist konstruktive Kritik zum Test. Ich hoffe alle Bilder sind zu sehen und ich konnte alle Rechtschreibfehler ausfindig machen. 

Beste Grüße,

Octobit​


----------



## Octobit (18. Januar 2015)

Reserviert


----------



## Stern1710 (20. Januar 2015)

Ein sehr schöner Test 
Leider kann ich die Bilder der Diagramme nicht im Text selber sehen, ist das noch bei jemandem der Fall?


----------



## Octobit (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab gerade mal mit dem Handy uneingeloggt getestet, da habe ich das gleiche Problem. Ich schau morgen vom PC aus mal wie ich das beheben kann  aber danke für den Hinweis und schön, dass dir der test gefällt[emoji2]

Edit: Sollte nun behoben sein.


----------

